
The Guantanamo in New York You're Not Supposed to Know About - salmonet
https://theintercept.com/2016/02/05/mahdi-hashi-metropolitan-correctional-center-manhattan-guantanamo-pretrial-solitary-confinement/
======
ryr
Here's a couple of articles that provide the prosecution's side of the story.

[http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/29/us/new-york-al-shabaab-
sentenc...](http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/29/us/new-york-al-shabaab-sentencing/)
[http://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-usa-security-alshabaab-
idUK...](http://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-usa-security-alshabaab-
idUKKCN0V72E7)

It's difficult to find any evidence supporting or refuting the claims that
Mahdi Hashi was in Djibouti to "provide material support" to al-shabaab.

Regardless of whether he was "providing material support" to Al-Shabaab, I
don't agree with trying him in the United States. He's not a US citizen and he
didn't commit any crime against the United States. Even the prosecution admits
he does not pose any specific threat to Americans.

The material support clause of the Patriot Act is bogus. It needs to be
redefined so it is more narrowly focused.

